# Ok...so!



## Ello1012 (Oct 26, 2011)

If you had an affair and is/are considored a cheater, or have been considoring aboput cheatin gon your Spouse...D o you think God wil respect you! God willing we find out, we all die anyway God willing we do the most perfect things God willingklolPeacE!Lol:!0


----------



## DesperateHouseWife (Oct 24, 2011)

Ello1012 said:


> If you had an affair and is/are considored a cheater, or have been considoring aboput cheatin gon your Spouse...D o you think God wil respect you! God willing we find out, we all die anyway God willing we do the most perfect things God willingklolPeacE!Lol:!0


_Are you trying to be funny?
What does God have to do with anything?
Ever heard that everyone is a sinner?
People that are truly sorry they cheated God knows about it if you want to get religious about it. 

Then at the end you (laughing out loud) as if we don't know we will all die. :scratchhead:_

Are you a perfect person that never sin & always went to church on a Sunday? Why are you in this site,and under the subject "coping with infidelity" if you don't have any issues..


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

DesperateHouseWife said:


> _Are you trying to be funny?
> What does God have to do with anything?
> Ever heard that everyone is a sinner?
> People that are truly sorry they cheated God knows about it if you want to get religious about it.
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Ello1012 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


No, i am continuing on with the psycological phenominon on whethor or not Cheaters have a moral understanding, foundation and or equivilant form or compelsion to be consider a good person or a bad person. i'm trying to dwell on the fact that cheater may not think she is sinning, or is she continuing to do something that is seemingly correct. And no i don't go to church every Sundays..but i try to go to the Masjid or a Mosque if you will on every Fridays God willing. peace!lol;!)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He who is without sin cast the first stone...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Please dont waste our time with bullsh!t. Peace!!! LOL!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Please dont waste our time with bullsh!t. Peace!!! LOL!!


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Ello1012 (Oct 26, 2011)

NO I have no issues on Infidelity, Thank the 1 and only, nor do I plan to peruse to cheat on my spouse because morally it would be unhealthy mental and orient unproductive for my children to be living in such a backwards environment of having an unfaithful, not real relationship, that can manipulate our children to be of the worst type of nature. The Irony is when I have counseled the infidelity of individuals, they have problems seeing their in-concubine reality of selfish lustful indulgence. You don't have to believe it, I will understand the reasoning behind this, but a person of infidelity is a person with out real rules or regulations in their livelihood anymore. They wont take care of their chastity or them selves, how can they expect to take care of their children or husband, let alone even their own mothers and fathers who tried to raise them well; when they can't even control their idiocy? I've spoke with them, they cant wait to have sex again.:lol: (BTW I have sin, there's a difference between major and minor sins. and lastly God is forgiving he forgives whom he wills and he has rules that as a muslim, we follow to better nature our selves, Jesus and Mosses are our prophets as well, don't be hypocritical on the Bible the Turah and or the Holy Quran: I know the books, they are under the same foundation by law.) but I'm talking about cheaters not religion, It's a psychological thing I like to exam, everything else is just opinion and it will be speculated. PeacE!lol_! btw, cursing is unruly, gets you no where. PeacE!lol;!)


----------



## Ello1012 (Oct 26, 2011)

btw this post is open for every single opinion, remember; Curse words get you no where. Than You!lol! :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you have a question or you're just ranting? You say you have no issue with infidelity yet you posted about infidelity in the Coping w Infidelity section. And of courseyour sins are minor. Nothing like a soapbox
Feel better now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait a minute...is this the same poster who keeps getting banned n comes back under a diferemt name? Same writing style and topic repeatedly...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

"How can they take care of their children or husband?" Um...men cheat too.
"I'm talking about cheaters not religion." Wrong. Reread ur posts.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

jellybeans said:


> wait a minute...is this the same poster who keeps getting banned n comes back under a diferemt name? Same writing style and topic repeatedly...
> _posted via mobile device_


exactly what i was thinking!!!!!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Cheaters come in many religions and they come with many belief systems. They will always rationalize. 

If there is a God one can only ask them why they have made such imperfect creatures.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> exactly what i was thinking!!!!!


 Yep!I'm gonna start making a list of all the names it posts under. There are way too many similarities!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ello1012 (Oct 26, 2011)

No I am a new user here, and I've been interested in the whole concept of Marriage. I use to not care about religion nor did I care about infidelity or marriage, but I just recently converted to Islam. My beliefs are now my principles, but the things I've been searching, espcialy on this website are hard evidence from actual people who've had been in an affair, and have been victims of unfaithful relationships (Strictly Marital) becasue I believe now in protecting ones chastity untill marriage. But my chooses are not your choices and your choices are your's alone, thats the beauty of Choice, the chance fo ryou to do what you will in this world (seemingly to be judged for the next life). But that's just my ideals..I want to go deep, dwell into the nature the mental compacity and the state of Infidelity, call it a science if you will, but this is far from trying to be scientificaly proven or evident, i justw ant to learn more. I am not speaking for religion, I am speaking for Infidelity, I am posting hear cause I assume i will find data that will describe the way people feel about a cheating HUSBAND! or WIFE!, not bias here a cheater is a cheater, and both men and woman are Equal, Hold Quran says so, Woman can do some awesoem thigns men cant do, and visa versa, none the less. I'm here to learn and read and watch and see what happens ... the suffocation of a family how it becomes burned out adn anew, and I look forward to be here and continue my research from people, who have experience, opnions, or ideals. God is perfect, we are imperfect, but god willing we make the right decisions and learn to be better people, god willing. PeacE!lol;!)


----------



## Ello1012 (Oct 26, 2011)

and i don't like..Lieing..but i forgive you (In order to get to heaven God must be merciful about you and ur flaws, he knows u better than anyone else, even your self. But he wont forgive you unless you forgive other people. god willing)lol peacE!lol:!0


----------



## DesperateHouseWife (Oct 24, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> He who is without sin cast the first stone...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree: I was thinking on this.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

First off, God is no respecter of man. It would be like you respecting a mollusc. He is creator. Do you respect a ham sandwich that you made? He loves us, obviously. But he is no respecter of man.


----------



## Romeo_Holden (Sep 17, 2011)

yall got trolled lol


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

psychological.....


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

All your base are belong to us.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Initfortheduration said:


> First off, God is no respecter of man. It would be like you respecting a mollusc. He is creator. Do you respect a ham sandwich that you made? He loves us, obviously. But he is no respecter of man.


God makes us like we make ham sandwiches 
I make ham sandwiches!
Therefore I am god of ham sandwiches. 
And I do love ham sandwiches.


No disrespect intended!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If God is inside of us like so many people believe, I sure hope he likes burritos, cause I'm having Mexican for lunch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ello1012 (Oct 26, 2011)

Im not trying to troll here. And In my religion we're not allowed to eat pork. But people do so, like people masturbate, it's their choice, but God says You earn what you deserve. None the less the whole basics of my belief is due to what happens to you after you die. Imagine High school, and then getting good grades to get to college, you wont go to a very good college if you cut classes ad get d's and f's all the time. But this thread was made to (I dont want to say argue) but mearly dwell with the idiocy of adultry. I believe it is moraly wrong, and woman who have almost commited and men, who have almost commited adultry, i'm sure have had second thoughts which stop them, they might have thought aboput the well beings of their husband or wife, or their children. the point is some people commit the act, others do not. And With the whole notion of God created us in his Image, God told all beings in Heaven, including the Angels to bow down to Adam and prostrate before (God's) New creation. All beings except 1 iblis (Satan) did not, and he has been rejected from heaven to hell (On earth for respite till a time for judgement is at hand). but this Text in any Holy books is not what my thread was about. You can make a sandwhich or Burritos if you liek, cause God gave you the choice, so in his name that he gave you things to drink and eat you should be thankful, and things he said are bad for you are bad for you; their for if you drink alcohol, you will have a bad liver. If drink wine it will kill you rliver, if you drink grape juice it will help your heart and what not. (Btw God is the only being the universe worships, the mere fact he told everyone to bow/prostrate to adam is a sign of respect for the mankind- not to worship, but out of dignity and high degree of respect in God's creation- and God told them to do so, you obey God...)


----------



## Ello1012 (Oct 26, 2011)

but ok, anyways, do you think adulteres..go around life looking to have a hole filled once they've commited such a grevious act or is it possibly the loss of control in ones chastity, any thoughts hmmm?lol!


----------



## DesperateHouseWife (Oct 24, 2011)

ing said:


> God makes us like we make ham sandwiches
> I make ham sandwiches!
> Therefore I am god of ham sandwiches.
> And I do love ham sandwiches.
> ...


LOLZ I also love ham sandwiches:rofl:


----------



## DesperateHouseWife (Oct 24, 2011)

PBear said:


> If God is inside of us like so many people believe, I sure hope he likes burritos, cause I'm having Mexican for lunch!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: burritos sounds yummy... Are we jumping from affairs to god to sandwiches,and now mexican:rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

*sniff sniff* Smells like troll...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ello1012 said:


> but ok, anyways, do you think adulteres..go around life looking to have a hole filled once they've commited such a grevious act or is it possibly the loss of control in ones chastity, any thoughts hmmm?lol!


:rofl:

Well, adultresses want a hole filled....


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Ello -- People cheat, even Muslims, but it has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with the individual person. Men cheat. Women cheat. It doesn't mean that you don't have a soul or that your soul is corrupt. It means you gave in to temptation and acted like a jack***. 

Being aligned with a spiritual paradigm doesn't free you from the possibility of being tempted, doesn't free you from giving in to that temptation either, but it does give you a sense of conscience that probably would make you feel guilty for cheating, if you really believed it.

Try not to think about cheating as a thing that's related to religion. It's not about that. It's about immediate gratification or confronting truths about your situation or any number of other very personal things, but not about big structures of thought generally. Claiming to be part of a religion doesn't make you exempt from being fallible. 

You are probably a troll, but if you're not....I suggest thinking a little bit more deeply about some of these ideas and concepts because your statements are often extremely reductive and logically flawed. You may not even be aware of this. So, be a little more open minded when you engage in this kind of dialogue, please. Then, the discourse will be honest and not so much like a flame-war.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> *sniff sniff* Smells like troll...


Smells like something... :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Smells like something... :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep.. we ALL know what it smells like... 

Me personally, I dont care for that scent, you can keep it all to yourself....


----------



## Ello1012 (Oct 26, 2011)

desert-rose said:


> Ello -- People cheat, even Muslims, but it has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with the individual person. Men cheat. Women cheat. It doesn't mean that you don't have a soul or that your soul is corrupt. It means you gave in to temptation and acted like a jack***.
> 
> Being aligned with a spiritual paradigm doesn't free you from the possibility of being tempted, doesn't free you from giving in to that temptation either, but it does give you a sense of conscience that probably would make you feel guilty for cheating, if you really believed it.
> 
> ...


hey i like your opinion, and I know Religion and the act of sinning is completely different than trying to be a good person (even though it's all the same and theirs nothing different in about these topics, sinning and doing the right thing, after all the real Abraham-ic religions are based on being a good individual in the name of the 1 and only God; God willing.). But in the Torah and the Bible and in the Holy Quran, Adultery is a topic. Jesus said who is with out sin should cast the first stone (Amongst what as seemingly an adulteress). I understand the principle of it not being a psychological analysis because no one is the same, although the act and the guilt is probably on the same level between adulterers. I simply want to "Scientifically" dwell on the phenomenon of maybe an individuals narcissism. Why do they do it (Which I agree its by choice and they are flawed cause only god is perfect, but its our choice to protect our chastity as well) I want to know the person after the person commits the act, what is he or she thinking, what is going through her head, the feeling of guilt. It's all so interesting to me, but I only hope God willing, No one sins like that, cause we all know its a bad thing to do ameen. I don't know what it means to troll, and I hope I am not one either Ameen, Asalaam. Peace!Lol!


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

You keep saying its not about religion its about infidelity. Then you go on and on about the muslim bible, god, etc etc. Why is that?


----------

